# Toro 824 Model: 38080 (1990) – Carburetor / Engine Issue



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys, I put fresh oil in my Toro this weekend to prepare for the coming winter. Gased it up with gas I’ve been using all summer for my mower. I use “Sta-bil” fuel stabilizer (Marine Grade – Blue). Fired her up with only a couple pulls to start. After about 5 minutes running rough, it died. I have only been able to keep her running now mostly choked ( #1 = Full choke, #4 = No choke, I was on choke setting #2) and with the auger running. I can see the governor / throttle rods moving while it’s surging. I was having similar problems late last winter but seems to be worse now. I’m concerned I have leaky intake / exhaust valves requiring that I pull the head, pull & clean valves, use the grinding past etc. I watch Donyboy and think I have classic symptums. Not sure I can do this work myself. Maybe I have carb issues also though? Only thing left is fresh gas.

Engine – Tecumseh HM80-155291P
Carb – 632334A

Here are issues:
-	Can’t turn the choke off and keep her running.
-	When running choked, The muffler is popping, blue flames, red sparks. Was getting this last year without choke.
-	The muffler bolt area was glowing hot. This issue is new.

Here’s what I’ve done:
-	Pulled off the Carb bowl & cleaned with carb cleaner.
-	Pulled appart the main jet & cleaned with carb cleaner. Got the 2 tiny holes and the side of the jet with cleaner and wire.
-	Sprayed carb cleaner up into the carb where main jet goes.
-	Sprayed carb cleaner all around the float hinge area.
-	Replaced the bowl gasket and main jet gasket
-	Pulled out the idle mixture screw & cleaned with carb cleaner
-	Adjusted the main jet 1.5 to 1.75 turns out, Adjusted the idle mixture screw 1 turn out.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

do you hear a lot of air escaping when you pull it over slowly by hand?


----------



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

43128 said:


> do you hear a lot of air escaping when you pull it over slowly by hand?


Anywhere in particular that I would hear this? Or where the air would be escaping? I'm a novice at this stuff.


----------



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

I did notice air coming from the engine head, adjacent to the oil dipstick at the front of the machine. I will say the muffler has seem it's days and the muffler gasket could be replaced with muffler.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

ts8169 said:


> I did notice air coming from the engine head, adjacent to the oil dipstick at the front of the machine. I will say the muffler has seem it's days and the muffler gasket could be replaced with muffler.


That's likely the air produced by the flywheel / fan being forced across the top of the head...through the cooling fins.


----------



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

classiccat said:


> That's likely the air produced by the flywheel / fan being forced across the top of the head...through the cooling fins.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yup, that makes sense. No issue there then.
> 
> Anyone try spraying carb cleaner into the gas? Or spray carb cleaner into the choke while running? Maybe I'll just pull the carburetor off and soak the whole thing for a day or 2.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you may have a bad head gasket. put some powder(flour,baby powder, whatever) in between the head and the block and pull it over. if the powder blows away, your head gasket is bad. i would also recommend checking the valve clearances if you are going to tear it down that far


----------



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

So I went back into the carburetor and disassembled the main jet, The o-ring didn't look too good so I bought a couple new ones and replaced in the main jet and idle mixture rings. Ran both of these threads through a wire wheel to clean. I've read in this forum that a glowing muffler could indicate running lean so when I replaced the jet I set at 1.75 turns out. Idle screw at 1.25 turns out.

Also checked spark plug & looked good. Looking through plug hole, the Intake valve looked dark but exhaust looked ok. Neither valve looked to be sticking. The inside of the gas tank looked questionable so I sprayed some carb cleaner and wiped the inside with a rag/ long screw driver. Got some FRESH gas and treated with Sta-Bil right away, marine grade. Then I fired her up. Sure enough, surging as usual, for a good minute+. Smoke came out the muffler and shot toward the auger (muffler and gasket are bad) Then suddenly everything leveled out. So I turned the choke back a notch, and then off. Motor was purring real nice.


----------

